# Walmart’s Kickstarting a $1 Trillion Driverless Delivery Market



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...rting-a-1-trillion-driverless-delivery-market


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

‘This may be the least glamorous part of the driverless delivery business.’ I wonder what the most glamorous part is.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Only ONE trillion dollars??!! That will never get the job done. Let’s make it TEN trillion dollars since it’s mostly all fantasy anyway.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

It will NEVER happen✅
Technology is BUNK!!!✅
Show me the video✅
No video then it never, nor will ever occur ✅
SDC Kill and cant do what human Drivers can ✅
A robot will NEVER REPLACE man✅
I read an article claiming the ??Trillions ??spent on SDC is “Fool hardy”
?????


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

just trying to boost their stock price

still no actual sdc's driving themselves on the road and never will be


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

https://www.fleetowner.com/autonomo...kstarts-1-trillion-driverless-delivery-market
https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-tn-walmart-self-driving-delivery-vans-20190619-story.html
LIES‼‼‼
The media lies
Corporations lie
Wall Street lies

Only Uber drivers know the truth........
?club soda can remove Stains on cheap cloth car seats


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Despite years of endless hype and hot air, there still isn't a single SDC available for purchase in the consumer or commercial market.
Instead all we get is non-stop corporate PR saturating the news cycle with endless daily stream of press releases and wild-eyed predictions.

The SDC hype has all the hallmarks of a classic Wall Street pump and dump financial bubble.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Just who wants SDC's anyways ?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Just who wants SDC's anyways ?



Insurance Companies
Manufacturers 
Wealthy Investors
World Governments
The entire multi-trillion dollar technology industry
The World Economic Forum in the past 3 years, AI, SDC have gone from a curiosity to a centerpiece of conversation.

https://www.thedrive.com/tech/20408/wait-who-even-asked-for-self-driving-cars-in-the-first-place


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

If they buy there cars from the same place they buy the rest of their products they’ll need 50 Trillion dollars.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Just who wants SDC's anyways ?


The people behind Uber and Lyft stock.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Those are algo's.....not people.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Those are algo's.....not people.


Algos can make trades but it's the banks and really rich people who are pushing the SDC fantasy as a way to prop up Uber and Lyft stock prices at irrational levels.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> Insurance Companies
> Manufacturers
> Wealthy Investors
> World Governments
> ...


And the next generation of kids.



goneubering said:


> Algos can make trades but it's the banks and really rich people who are pushing the SDC fantasy as a way to prop up Uber and Lyft stock prices at irrational levels.


So buy it if you believe in it or short it if you don't, but don't just complain because opportunity is in front of you either way.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

each and every carmaker has issues getting human driven cars to work....and they expect us to think they can ever get a death trap sdc to work perfectly ?....suuuuuure


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> If they buy there cars from the same place they buy the rest of their products they'll need 50 Trillion dollars.


China.
Communist SDC.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> https://www.fleetowner.com/autonomo...kstarts-1-trillion-driverless-delivery-market
> https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-tn-walmart-self-driving-delivery-vans-20190619-story.html
> LIES‼‼‼
> The media lies
> ...


I know you like to insult Uber drivers but it must burn you that after 2 years nothing you have ever predicted came true and the "stupid" drivers were right


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> I know you like to insult Uber drivers but it must burn you that after 2 years nothing you have ever predicted came true and the "stupid" drivers were right


You tell 'em Tomato!
I guess 2 years is an eternity with one foot in the grave. Greg, keep the faith. best to monica

https://jalopnik.com/come-celebrate-jason-s-book-about-autonomous-cars-at-ou-1836421707


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Best to monica
> 
> https://jalopnik.com/come-celebrate-jason-s-book-about-autonomous-cars-at-ou-1836421707


Tell her yourself. You're the one that works for her



RabbleRouser said:


> You tell 'em Tomato!
> I guess 2 years is an eternity with one foot in the grave. Greg, keep the faith. best to monica
> 
> https://jalopnik.com/come-celebrate-jason-s-book-about-autonomous-cars-at-ou-1836421707


I'm confused...

You say I have "one foot in the grave" because I'm an Uber driver and before you know it waymo will replace me with a robot car

But then you say I'm the Tomato who works WITH waymo

So which is it?

#rabblerouserisconfused


----------

